# mathews website



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

They well just give um time. BTW you can pick up a catalog at your local dealer. Or do you not have one close?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

i havnt seen the catalogs at my local dealers. i just cant figure out how bow companies large and small get their stuff up and running in time and one of the most sucessful companies out there cannot. we are into feb for goodness sakes. most companies get the next years products out b4 that year actually arrives. easton94


----------



## Plainsman (Dec 28, 2002)

From: Janice Maxfield<[email protected]>

Date: 2/5/2003 10:55 AM

The website should be updated this next week. There are testing it for
accuracy this week.

Thank you for your patience.

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Friday, January 31, 2003 7:04 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: 2003 Bows


When are you going to post your new bows online and update your site for
2003????












Does this give you some idea as to when they will be posted but your guess is as good as mine to if they are telling the truth or not??


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

yeah i emailed them to, i will give them one thing they are pretty quick to email back. but all i have is empty promises at this point. any mathews employees out there w/ some insight?? easton94


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Not to jab at or anything Easto but what the big deal with a website? I mean in all serious I would lots more have them worried about my new bow has to the website Then again I guess for guys that dont have a PRO shop close I could see where it would be a big help for them to see the new stuff. So I guess I answered my on question Easton


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

yeah no offense taken, thats my problem. like i told mathews if i am deciding between a couple of bows and one company, say hoyt not only has their info available but also bows in some of the shops and another company, say mathews, does not even have info available about their bows. sounds like lost sales to me. maybe they will learn, maybe not. thanks for the reply. easton94


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*No Excuses*

Todays top companys should not lag on websites. I just wish they would get there bows out in public before 3d season gets here. Jan 1 would be good date for all bow manufactuers.


----------



## bowace (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't really understand the Mathews secrecy of keeping any new stuff off of the market until the ATA show. Then you don't receive your new bow until the 3-D season is about half or more over. I understand the marketing plan but it really isn't necessary that way anymore. The marketing plan needs to be revised to include at least an early Dec release date for new bows. Seems when you wait to get a new Mathews you are buying a 2003 bow but it will have to last until middle of 2004 season when the 2004 will be shipping and 4 months late at that. Every other major bow manufacturer has their newest bows ready for shipping in December, some in October.


----------



## grumps (Jul 21, 2002)

I can only hope that Mathews will include a forum on their website. It would be surely appreciated by all.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*It cost them sales*

I know several guys that wont wait and buy Hoyt or another bow because of waiting thing. I understand. I would want to be ready for first Pro-am also.


----------



## bowace (Jun 26, 2002)

I guess that they think that what sales they loose because of making everyone wait won't hurt them. It may not hurt them but the dealers sure feel it. But Mathews probably don't care anyway.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

*mathews site*

supposedly the mathews site is going to be completely revamped. they said a new company was doing it, forum would be nice. then maybe they will listen to some of the things that the shooters say. another thing the mathews folks said was that matt mcpherson, the owner designer mathews says he wants the whole year to engineer the best product he can. think he could probably revise that schedule a bit. i for one will not change bows midway through the season. easton94


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: It cost them sales*



Daniel Boone said:


> *I know several guys that wont wait and buy Hoyt or another bow because of waiting thing. I understand. I would want to be ready for first Pro-am also. *


True is somewhat true. But on the other hand, it takes 5 to 18 weeks to get a Hoyt in target colors. Mathews is 2 weeks. So not having a website will only mean I will have to pester them on the phone for more info.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

A Mathews forum is a great idea. Let's send them some e-mails to show our interest and hope they provide us with a forum.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

A Mathews forum is a great idea. Let's send them some e-mails to show our interest and hope they provide us with a forum.


----------



## VAREBEL (Jan 5, 2003)

there are people that ordered their 2003 hoyts in october and are still waiting. that being the case, the updated website doesn't mean so much. i'd like to see all the bow companies get their stuff out sooner. and get their websites updated to showcase it.


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

FEB 13, 2003 10:48am
I just got off the phone with a Mathews employee and she said 
that they have not started manufacturing any of the new bows yet. What is up with that??? I am seriously considering cancelling my order if that is the way they do business. Anyone have any insight on this topic???


----------



## rsilvers (Jan 20, 2003)

I called them and they said I could have any 2003 made quickly. I said "2 weeks?" And they said "Oh, less than that."


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I ordered a Hoyt Razor Tec on 12/2/02. No sign.

I also ordered a Mathews LX on 1/17/03. My dealer called me from the ATA show and their order was second in the nation.

I am guessing that my RT will show up in March and my LX will show up in late April.

Being left-handed, I am completely used to the wait.

Good luck to all the right-handed orders.


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

It is obvious that we are all getting the run around here. I am use to waiting, but would love to get a straight answer. I am reading all kinds of diffirent response from a whole bunch of people. I too am left handed and waiting is the norm for me.


----------



## HV Bowman (Sep 30, 2002)

I am also left handed and part of the problem could be in the fact that if you are ordering a new model bow it takes time for manufacturing to get up and running. I personally ordered a 2003 Mathews Icon in the rootbeer color this past Sunday. I called my dealer two days later and told that it will be in sometime next week. Thats two weeks for a new bow simply because it is a current model. I understand the craving to get the newest technology but that can lead to a long lead time. 
I was on another site last night and some of the fellas there were complaining that they had ordered Loesch grips two months ago and still had not recieved them. I ordered a full grip for the new Mathews that I am expecting in. Since I went with the Priority order and paid an extra fee I got my grip in three days. You have to either pay more or go with something current otherwise you have to put up with waiting until they get around to you.


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

I have no problems with waiting. I just want a straight answer from the manufactures and not the round around. I can not believe that I was told that they have not started manufacturing any of the new bows. How do they stay in business??? They know that their bows will sell no matter what. As for payment, I paid in full when I ordered the bow.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

there is a post towards the top dated 02/05/03, that quotes a mathews employee as saying it will be up next week, the website. today is the 17th, mathews site is still stuck in the past!! easton94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

I spoke to my bow shop owner and he said the mathews rep was in a few days ago and the current word is that Matt McPherson is such a perfectionist that theyare currently refining the risers for the new bow and he absolutely refuses to put a product out to the public that isnt exactly perfect. So if it takes a while, thats ok, I'm sure it will be worth the wait. But i do understand everyone's frustrations. We see all the other companies with their new bows on the market already and we sit and wonder where's mathews??


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

i guess i have to wonder, how many of you that are complaining about the waiting for mathews bows, and about matts marketing plan, have ever owned any other manufacturers products and had to wait for them? i,ve waited for archery equip. from xi, martin ,high country ,jennings, hoyt, and mathews. i've waited for trucks from ford, chevy, and gmc. i've waited in line aat the movies, ive' waited for a seat in a restaurant,i wait every month for my favorite magizne to arrive. waiting is part of life,deal with it ! right now i'm waiting for my lovely wife to call me for supper ! strings


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

im afraid i see guys shooting hoyts new bows at indoor and 3-ds. also see bowtechs, and both companies information has been out for months, at least you can see the information. i dont know how the mathews catalog can even be out if matt is still "engineering". anyway, they are nowhere near the rest of the industry as far as getting the product out. i think they make the best bows out there, but do a poor job of getting the information and product to the customer. once it FINALLY makes it to the public im sure it will be awsome. easton94


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Like my old man said, If it aint worth waitin for, It aint worth havin


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Silverfox has it. I'm not buying a new bow this year. Doesn't stop me wanting to have a good look at what is up for grabs.


----------



## Climbergirl15 (Jan 5, 2003)

It takes mathews a while to update their site as always. Be patient and it will be up soon.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Rocket21 Who is the Rep? Because that is flat out lie about the risers.


----------



## TECbownut (Dec 25, 2002)

my wife just bought me a new Legacy and i love it, the last one in the shop as a matter of fact. my life long wait of the perfect bow is over........until next year!!!!LOL


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

LX_Shooter, What is the truth about the risers? What have you been told?


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Nothing wrong with the risers or cams.They are in production on the bows right now. 70# 30 inchers should be coming soon.But I still would like to know the Rep that told that there was a problem.


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Mathews*

LX shooter

I dont know the name of the Rep, he told the shop owner that they were perfecting the risers? That could mean the camo finish, maybe some polishing on the metal, who knows? This info was given a couple of weeks ago. The shop owner also said that his shop was going to be given ONE LX which he was not going to sell, just to use for people to look at and try out i suppose. I honestly dont know the validity of this information just passing on what i was told.


----------



## Fxxx (Jan 29, 2003)

IT"S UP!! I just checked it. I didn't thumb around, but plan to.


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

If they must use a popup window, they might as well get the %^&*"!^%^ code right! All the popups just appear as a minimized window - you have to go and click on them to see the content. Also, half of the extra data (pro staff, manuals, etc) isn't up yet.

Still, it's better than that mess of Flash they had last time round.


----------



## archeryguy (Jan 30, 2003)

*MATTHEWS WEBSITE UPDATE*

I emailed the guys at Matthews and they said they would start posting previous year bows. Also the string and cam specs on their bows. I just checked and it seems that they are listening, a lot more info there now.
I'm attaching the email the sent me. I hope it works.


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

Any new news on when Mathews is going to start shipping thier bows????


----------



## travis (Feb 28, 2003)

*lx delivery date*

my bowshop reported to me that the mathews rep. moved the date back .......now its april 1 unfortunately its no joke.
He was told that mathews is haveing a problem with the cam,
and is still working on it.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

How soo?.....I called and they said nothing about cam??????/


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

LX_Shooter,
What have they been telling you? It seems like no one can get a straight answer from these people and it is getting depressing.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

2 weeks is what I heard....If it doesnt hurry Ill have to change my knick to LX_Waiter


----------



## 4runner101 (Jan 18, 2003)

That is what my dealer told me too earlier today. I take it that you are waiting on an LX bow yourself. When did you put the order in? I put mine in on the 21st of January.


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

Yep, they changed the cam again for the 200th time(no kidding). This cam has been in the works for awhile. They are shipping 1000 30" lx shop bows first, probably in 2weeks or so. The rest of the Lx's will follow shortly. I would guess at least another month for your Lx to arrive. I know its a bummer, but I believe you will really like this bow(its worth the wait). The conquest3's are shipping bcuz they only needed to put on the new limb pocket. The blackmax2 should also be shipping now or very soon.

Last year I received my Icon in April, so if you get your new bow before that, you are doing good. 

By the way did any of you play with Shaq's bow at Vegas, that was so cool, 48"ata--37"draw, the string was completely behind my head after I drew it back!! 

Mike


----------

